# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  ماکزيمم نمودارها در متلب

## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
با سلام
کد زير رو براي رسم دو نمودار در متلب نوشتم:
ezplot(x/(x+2),[0,10])
>> hold on
>> ezplot(2^(-x),[0,10])
شکل زير:
ycns53t63inudpu695ws.png
سوالم اينه که چه جوري از هر نمودار قسمت بالايي يا همون ماکزيمم رو انتخاب کنم؟
شکل زير:
mopaiakczl8mbb3dpegm.png
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
به این صورت
ezplot(@(x) max(x ./ (x+2), 2 .^ (-x)), [0,10])

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> سلام
> به این صورت
> ezplot(@(x) max(x ./ (x+2), 2 .^ (-x)), [0,10])


با سلام
از پاسختون ممنون
هلپ متلب راجع به تابع ماکزيمم بدين گونه نوشته بود:


```
max - Largest elements in array

    This MATLAB function returns the largest elements along different dimensions of
    an array.

    C = max(A)
    C = max(A,[],dim)
    [C,I] = max(...)
    C = max(A,B)
```

از کدوم شکل تابع استفاده کرديد؟ و وقتي @(x) رو ننوشتم خطا داد.@(x) براي چيه؟
با سپاس

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
علامت @ برای تعریف تابعهای بدون نام و Inline هست. یک تابع تعریف کردیم که x را می گیره و نتیجه اون max اون عبارته

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> سلام
> علامت @ برای تعریف تابعهای بدون نام و Inline هست. یک تابع تعریف کردیم که x را می گیره و نتیجه اون max اون عبارته


با سلام
متاسفانه مسئله بنده اينه که نمي تونم از هلپ استفاده کنم. الان که به راهنماي تابع ezplot نگاه کردم هيچ جا نگفته بود که يک تابع مي خواد که نتيجه رو نگه داره.
لطفا بيشتر راجع نقطه x ./ (x+2) و @ توضيح بفرمائيد.
دوستان بنده چند اي بوک راجع به متلب گرفتم ولي خيلي جالب نيست؛ لطفا اگه مورد منبع جالبي سراغ داريد معرفي بفرمائيد.
چون بنده از پايه مشکل دارم.
با تشکر

----------


## rahnema1

الان جواب گرفتید یا خطا میده؟

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> الان جواب گرفتید یا خطا میده؟


با سلام
جواب ميده. ولي سعي ميکنم همزمان ياد هم بگيرم.

----------


## rahnema1

تابع را می تونیم اینجور تعریف کنیم 

myfunction = @(x) sqrt(x)+1;
myfunctin(9)

جذر x که به عنوان ورودی در پرانتز قرار داره را می گیره و بعلاوه 1 می کنه

در مورد ezplot  هم می تونید از هلپ متلب در اینترنت استفاده کنید که گفته function هم میتونه بگیره
ezplot(f) plots a symbolic expression, equation, or function f
فکر کنم بهترین منبع هم هلپ متلب و اینترنت هست

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم



> سلام
> به این صورت
> ezplot(@(x) max(x ./ (x+2), 2 .^ (-x)), [0,10])


با سلام
دوستان اگه بخوام ماکزیمم سه تا نمودار رو به دست بیارم؛ باید چه کنم؟
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## rahnema1

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
> 
> با سلام
> دوستان اگه بخوام ماکزیمم سه تا نمودار رو به دست بیارم؛ باید چه کنم؟
> با سپاس فراوان


سلام
اگه سه تا باشه به نام a,b,c به این صورت
max(c , max( a , b))

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم



> سلام
> به این صورت
> ezplot(@(x) max(x ./ (x+2), 2 .^ (-x)), [0,10])


با سلام
منظور از داتی که در کنار عملگره / و ^ آمده است؛ چیست؟
با سپاس

----------


## rahnema1

وقتی مثلا بین دو تا بردار عملیات انجام می خواهیم بدهیم اگر بخواهیم عملیات عنصر به عنصر انجام بشه از نقطه استفاده می کنیم
مثلا در تقسیم عنصر اول به اولی و عنصر دوم به عنصر دوم تقسیم میشه و ..

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم



> وقتی مثلا بین دو تا بردار عملیات انجام می خواهیم بدهیم اگر بخواهیم عملیات عنصر به عنصر انجام بشه از نقطه استفاده می کنیم
> مثلا در تقسیم عنصر اول به اولی و عنصر دوم به عنصر دوم تقسیم میشه و ..


با سلام و عرض تشکر
از پیگیریتون بینهایت سپاسگزارم
در کدezplot(@(x) max(x ./ (x+2), 2 .^ (-x)), [0,10]) فرقی ندارد که از نقطه استفاده کنیم یا نه. درست است؟
با سپاس

----------


## rahnema1

حالا خودتون امتحان کنید. فکر کنم خطا میده. من که در octave انجام دادم خطا داد

----------

